# Cross ties as corner posts?



## Moody (Feb 18, 2015)

Cross ties used as corner posts for small buck pen. Would this work? It is only 16'x22'. I don't plan on h braces on such a small area. I have dug holes that are 25-27" deep. And will put the railroad ties into cement. I'm using 4x4 goat/sheep fencing. I was going to use the 16' panels but found that I would need 5 panels and that would be $209 just for that. Let alone the little shelter I need to build. I can't tie that much $ into a buck pen. So it was $15 for the creosote covered ties that should not quickly rot. I got 3 and will use 1 on each of 3 corners (there is an existing fence that I am using for one side. The fourth side will be divided by the gate that goes into the pen so the length is even shorter so maybe 4x4 post on that corner and for the gate. 

What do you think?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not use creosote anything... goats will chew and lick at the wood as well as the toxic agents leach into the ground. 
This can cause serious health issues to your animals.


----------



## Moody (Feb 18, 2015)

That did not once even cross my mind. I just thought " hmmm, huge, strong, won't rot.... Perfect"

My husband normally uses metal that he has welded into h braces or double h for our corner posts and end posts. He is rather busy right now and does not want to be pestered with my buck pen needs. I could use 6 inch round posts....my holes are rather large. Would be nice not to need bracing for the corners. It is a short span.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, crossties and old sawed up utility poles are used all over this part of the country for every kind of livestock. Horses, goats, sheep, cattle, emu. Your results may vary. 
I don't think anything chews worse than a horse or mule.
I would be equally concerned about the current chemicals used in pressure treated posts, tho goats can probably handle it better than sheep.
*amine copper quat *(ACQ) and *copper azole* (CA)


----------



## Moody (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes I was just recently looking up this info to see if there was any comparison to using the common pressure treated woods that I would purchase to replace my cross tie idea. Surely the pressure treated ones are considered to be poisonous as well to animals licking or chewing them....

I am putting males into this pen and ultimately they will only be in this pen during the night hours or when I am not home to let them out into the wooded area behind it during the daylight hours.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 18, 2015)

My father is a retired lineman and he still has the guys he worked with drop broken poles off on the front pasture for us to use as corner posts. Crossties work excellent as well. Some of the poles we get can be as long as 10 feet tall so we sink the poles 3+ feet in the ground to make sure that they don't shift or lean in the direction the wire is pulled. When we sink a pole 3+ ft, we do not need to use a brace post thanks in part to the good ole red clay dirt mix we have in E. TN.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2015)

I was under the impression that they would be in that small space 24/7 which leads to boredom and chewing... if they are in there for a short period then more than likely they won't mess with it anyway.

See Greybeard's point .. at the same time just because it is used all over doesn't mean it doesn't have it's issues.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 18, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Well, crossties and old sawed up utility poles are used all over this part of the country for every kind of livestock. Horses, goats, sheep, cattle, emu. Your results may vary.
> I don't think anything chews worse than a horse or mule.
> I would be equally concerned about the current chemicals used in pressure treated posts, tho goats can probably handle it better than sheep.
> *amine copper quat *(ACQ) and *copper azole* (CA)


We have used creosote poles for years and had no problems. We do though use an offset hot electric wire at the top, 32" off the ground, and at 8" off the ground so if our goats mess with the poles they will get the (fill in the blank) shocked out of them.


----------

